# New Mare



## blueberryburlap (Nov 27, 2013)

We are bringing home this girl tomorrow. She is said to be 7 years old and out of AQHA parents but was never registered. (Dam: Cutter Showman, Sire: RMR Docs Gold King) 

What do you all think? Does she look 7? Her feet are long and she needs a couple hundred pounds but she has a nice disposition and is very willing to learn. The pictures aren't the greatest as it was cold and she just wanted to eat! Lol, thanks in advance


----------



## Renip (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm no expert but she looks sickle hocked to me. Other than that I think all horses are pretty in their own way  Have fun with her!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

She is very sickle hocked, and looks like she may be older than 7


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Terrible sickle hocked hind leg. Steep croup.. just bad angles behind. Good trimming of her feet with help her. 

She has a nice shoulder.. lays back well but the point of shoulder is low. She has a low set to her neck. Good front leg and good bone. Wish she has a better hind leg. More weight and good trimming of her feet will help her a lot. 

Her teeth will tell you if she is 7 or not and that picture is not real useful. That is how you tell.


----------



## blueberryburlap (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you all for your responses! When we get her settled in I will try to get a better picture of her teeth. More opinions are very welcome!! Thank you!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I can't comment on conformation, but wanted to make a comment about age. From what I understand, and someone please correct me if I am incorrect, but there is a groove on the top left incisor that starts to show up at around 10 years (?) of age. I think it's called Galvayne's groove and as the horse continues to age, it progresses down the tooth and after the horse reaches 20 begins to disappear from the top again, or something along those lines. I haven't the time, but I'm sure if you googled it, you would be able to attempt your own estimation. A vet would be best though.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

From the tooth angle and so forth she looks like maybe 7.. but seeing the teeth not blurred and the cups will tell more. She does not show a galvayne's groove and the teeth are fairly vertical. 

What concerns me a little.. but it may be the blurring.. is the front center incisors look worn back and I wonder if she cribs.


----------



## RDTR (Jan 2, 2014)

No guess work on age necessary. Cutters Showman AQHA 2098054 was bred to RMR Docs Gold King on 4/19 through 4/22/2005 which means your mare was probably born in March 2006. We owned the stud at that time and she was an outside mare that was only here 6 days and settled. She will be turning 8 in a couple months.


----------



## blueberryburlap (Nov 27, 2013)

RDTR said:


> No guess work on age necessary. Cutters Showman AQHA 2098054 was bred to RMR Docs Gold King on 4/19 through 4/22/2005 which means your mare was probably born in March 2006. We owned the stud at that time and she was an outside mare that was only here 6 days and settled. She will be turning 8 in a couple months.


I haven't gotten any more pictures of her teeth but it looks like they aren't necessary! Thank you so much RDTR!!! Now we know for sure  Very exciting! 

Elana, she does crib, which explains the thick neck and worn teeth. 

She has been trimmed and is slowly gaining weight. She was stalled before we got her and being in the pasture has really loosened her up and she doesn't stand as camped under herself. She is sickle hocked, but not to an extreme degree (in my opinion). Thank you for all of your opinions Greatly appreciated!


----------

